# Anybody Tried These??



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I need some wider mirrors for my TV. These look good.

What do you think??

Scott

Cipa Mirrors


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

These are around the same price, and are more like the Ford OEM extension mirror.

visionview mirrors.com

I was looking at the CIPA's, the vision view's, and the Powervision's, and eventually chose the powervisions, as neither CIPA, or RPM could say for sure that their product would fit an Avalanche. Besides, the Powervisions are almost like going OEM, as they are now available on all full size GM trucks as a factory option.

Good luck with either.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes Scott I have tried them, they are nice mirrors. The only thing I had against them is they are big(10"x10") and took away from the stock look of my Tahoe other then that they worked fine. Kirk


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Those mirrors look nice. I cannot find any mirrors like that for my 02 explorer, the ones I use are the CIPA strap on type, or should I say one I use, I keep loosing the stupid pads on the feet of the mirrors so I am now down to one.

Geoff


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

outinfo: The little pads kept coming off ours too. We cut up an old, black mouse pad and made some replacements.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey!!

Thanks for the tip, as I always loose the things while out I will be sure to take a mousepad and some scissors as gear to pack.

Geoff


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Had the universal cipa ones, ended up taking them back to camping world and exchanging for "custom fit" cipas for my supercrew. they are OK but shake quite a bit. I would like to upgrade to powervision type mirrors but for some reason no one seems to make for supercrew (they all have a disclaimer saying "doesn't fit supercrew"). ARRGH! Anyone know of powervision type mirrors for supercrew?

Thx
danny


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Try thesePower Vission They are a little expensive but well worth it (JMHO)

Jim


----------

